# Best outdoor toys for young toddler?



## BellyBean (Dec 1, 2008)

I think we finally might see some sun next week  and I started thinking about adding a toy or 2 to our backyard. I always get such wonderful ideas from you ladies so I thought I'd ask around here for suggestions! My DD is 18 months and LOVES being outside. I was thinking about getting a sand/water table...

Thoughts or other ideas?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

We put pea gravel in our rock box instead of sand. My son loved it his first summer playing outside - he was almost 1.5 years old. He still loves it now at 3. He was never big into putting items in his mouth though, that might be a concern for some.

Other toys:

Cozy Coupe (got it at a rummage for $3). He loved to push it around before he could drive himself in. And it's another toy he still loves now.

Bubble Machine - I love this! I can just dump some bubble in, turn it on and the kids love, love, love it!

Watering Can - love to help me water the plants

Kiddie Pool or Sprinkler


----------



## grethel (Mar 14, 2009)

My 18 month old absolutely loves her sandbox and water table. She spends at least an hour every day just shoveling sand into water and pouring water into sand (and all over the patio and herself). It's amazing to see all the ways she plays with just a couple of cups. I also like to give her a fat paintbrush and let her "paint" with water all over the backyard. Children at this age are so experimental and creative in their play, it's fascinating to watch. I bought her a water table that is off the ground so she can easily stand at it, but I really think she'd have just as much fun with a plain plastic tub or a big bucket.

She also has her own patch of flowers (nasturtiums - hearty, fast-growing, easy care and edible!) near her play area that she gets to water with her cup or watering can, and she spends quite a bit of time helping me in the veggie garden (helping usually means some sitting or stepping on the plants, but she's learning). She also loves to carry around and arrange rocks and sticks.

I'd like to get her something to climb or slide on this year, but not sure yet what's out there.


----------



## marispel (May 27, 2008)

My DS loves his sand/water..mud table. LOL- it does get messy, but that's what makes it so fun. I found mine at a garage sale for $7 or $10

He loves anything to do with the water hose. We can fill up containers and just pour in other containers. We had a little water pad (for babies) that spays water up in the air and whatnot. He loved to run across that.

Chalk, chalk, chalk.

Any kind of ride on toy. Garage sales are great to find those.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

DS loves his cozy coup and his sand box (and he loves to eat the sand too). A friend of mine introduced me to balance bikes and I'll be getting on of those soon (at around 24 months).


----------



## LuminosaJane (May 10, 2007)

Sand and water table was a huge hit for us. She also likes her slide and a kids size picnic table.


----------



## les_oiseau (Apr 9, 2010)

We have toys galore outside and the only thing my 2 yo plays with is a trike and the dirt on the ground! lol! And maybe some sticks sometimes.


----------



## RubenZ (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree with the WATER & Sand Box Idea! Our daughter is 18months as well and this was the best thing since sliced bread!! OMG she loves it.

Here are some:

Step2 Play Up Adjustable Sand & Water Table - We have this one which is nice because it is adjustable.

Step2 Sand and Water Cart

Little Tikes Builders Bay Sand & Water Table


----------



## K1329 (Apr 6, 2009)

At 18 months my ds loved the "plasma car". He didn't use the handle, but, pushed it with his feet instead. But, my older dd, kids of all ages, (and sometimes myself, too, lol) use it, too. It's definitely a toy with longevity!


----------



## NZJMama (May 11, 2011)

Sand/water table, sand box, cozy coupe. Have fun!


----------

